# Not sure what this is?



## Gilson22 (Jan 21, 2020)

He is probably the fastest growing fish in the tank... ID?


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Did you get as something that you forgot? Or just a misc. fish? Seems kinda predatory in shape. If it is a mix, who knows.

A young Malawi "Hap", probably will grow on the larger side. Seems to have a Protomelas type pattern, but seems to have a different mouth. Seems similar to Dimidochromis, but seems to have too much markings.


----------



## Gilson22 (Jan 21, 2020)

Thanks Noki, this may have been a general "African Cichlid" purchase from Petsmart. I think you are correct with Protomelas.


----------

